# Fences and Public Lands



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

What's the rule on crossing a fence that is on public land. I see lots of BLM land surrounded by fences. Can I just cross the fence or do I need to search for a gate or access point?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

maverick9465 said:


> What's the rule on crossing a fence that is on public land. I see lots of BLM land surrounded by fences. Can I just cross the fence or do I need to search for a gate or access point?


Just cross the fence where you see fit while being careful not to damage the fence. Make sure you apply your hunter safety training regarding your rifle or bow when crossing. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

3arabians said:


> Just cross the fence where you see fit while being careful not to damage the fence. Make sure you apply your hunter safety training regarding your rifle or bow when crossing. .
> 
> Thanks! And absolutely on both accounts!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What about the phony "keep out" signs that are posted on these fences by ranchers and other property owners, and oh yeah, some greedy local hunters trying to have their own private hunting grounds...do you tear 'em down, call the DWR and report the illegal activity, or do you just ignore them and walk right in?


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> What about the phony "keep out" signs that are posted on these fences by ranchers and other property owners, and oh yeah, some greedy local hunters trying to have their own private hunting grounds...do you tear 'em down, call the DWR and report the illegal activity, or do you just ignore them and walk right in?


I would just make sure I have OnX Maps up and ready to show anyone who questioned me. I like the approach of calling DWR. Who knows, maybe something changed that is not yet reflected on maps.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have reported a number of No Trespassing signs over the years, and usually when I have gone back into the area the signs are gone. You just have to be aware of where you are, some of them might be on State Trust Lands that have been leased where they can legally keep you out of.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have reported a number of No Trespassing signs over the years, and usually when I have gone back into the area the signs are gone. You just have to be aware of where you are, some of them might be on State Trust Lands that have been leased where they can legally keep you out of.


Yes. When on SITLA ground you must be aware that a lot of this property is under "personal property lease" and the leasee can post/use the property as if he owned it. But grazing rights do not constitute ownership or lease holder rights...they can't post it.
The good news is that with internet searches and readily available information ranchers and others aren't getting away with posting public ground like they did in the old days.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

maverick9465 said:


> What's the rule on crossing a fence that is on public land. I see lots of BLM land surrounded by fences. Can I just cross the fence or do I need to search for a gate or access point?


First don't assume that the land on the other side of the fence is also BLM. Be sure to verify via OnX Maps or another source that it is public. That fence was put there for a reason and it's often because of ownership, know who owns it before crossing. I own some land that borders BLM land, every year I have hunters who cross my fences. Each time I approach them they say, "sorry we thought this was public land" I then ask "what did you think when you crossed the fence?" My fences are clearly marked, every other post is painted and I have a few signs. It is not a requirement for a landowner to post "no trespassing" signs or even have a fence up.

If it is public I would say if it's possible to find an access point use that before climbing over a fence. Last resort, climb over without damaging the fence. I have spent a lot of time repairing fences on private and public land. The fences get knocked down from wildlife and there is often areas to cross that won't require you to push down on the fence.


----------

